# Seat Ibiza Cupra engine detail



## Benny (Jun 15, 2008)

Had Tyler Owen down on sunday to detail the exterior of the car, while he cracked on i decided to give the bay abit of TLC after a few weeks of neglect.

Autolsol and Megs NXT metel polish was used on all chorme parts using a megs foam applicator.

Black plastics and all hoses were treated with Megs trim detiler.
Before:



















After:





































Thanks for looking.


----------



## denzilpc (May 13, 2008)

Nice Looking Motor There Mate !


----------



## Benny (Jun 15, 2008)

Ta muchly mate.

These pics have now been put into the showroom along with the detail of my car, so if a mod could delete this thread as i cant seem to find the delete option in edit mode.

Cheers.


----------

